# Classic Cadillac interior kits?



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

anyone know where i can look at some?


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

you can try www.smsautofabrics.com
they have just about anything but you'll have to give them the interior code of the specific cadillac interior you want.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 31 2010, 05:57 PM~19470804
> *you can try www.smsautofabrics.com
> they have just about anything but you'll have to give them the interior code of the specific cadillac interior you want.
> *


That's the spot for sure. Very helpful and they send samples.


----------

